# Late Admission Into Private Medical College



## ahmed mahmood (Jan 24, 2012)

Dear Friends, 


I Wanted to know if there is any way to get a late admission in a private medical college ?
Even if i have not submitted my application for admission in that respective college...

Is there any medical college in which i can get admission now...?
I can manage donations upto 10LAKH...

plzzz help!!!


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Probably. Though I suggest that you speak with the respective medical college.


----------



## ahmed mahmood (Jan 24, 2012)

Username said:


> Probably. Though I suggest that you speak with the respective medical college.





any suggestions about the college for whom i should try!!!


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

You should try LMDC, Central Park, Rashid Latif, and Akhter Saeed. LMDC is known for taking donations so you might have a good chance there. Good Luck!


----------



## ahmed mahmood (Jan 24, 2012)

Username said:


> You should try LMDC, Central Park, Rashid Latif, and Akhter Saeed. LMDC is known for taking donations so you might have a good chance there. Good Luck!



thanks for ur help mate


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Pleasure.


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

Username said:


> You should try LMDC, Central Park, Rashid Latif, and Akhter Saeed. LMDC is known for taking donations so you might have a good chance there. Good Luck!


central park doesnt take donations ...

@ahmed mahmood 
your best shot is at amna anayat


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

ahmed mahmood said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> I Wanted to know if there is any way to get a late admission in a private medical college ?
> ...


Whats your agregate?


----------



## ahmed mahmood (Jan 24, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Whats your agregate?




my AGGREGATE is 59%


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Then it might not be possible I suggest that you improve your marks. Rather than wasting money.


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

Apply in UOL ...you may get admission there. Last date there is 4 Nov.


----------

